# mold suppliers



## rich gubbin (Jan 4, 2014)

Hi all,
Can anyone recommend a mold to me? Im just starting out cast my own blanks using PR and mica/lustre powders. I have quite a few resin savers as i do my own watchpart, stamp blanks but these are for casting on the tube. I would like to be casting blocks that are standard,ish blank size, possibly 4 blanks at a time. I recall seeing these when i was looking for the resin savers but cant find them now. Many thanks in advance.
Rich


----------



## SDB777 (Jan 4, 2014)

Try 3/4" PVC(or bigger depending on what you are wanting for size)....by far the cheapest material.  And for the monies, the best buy we have found per blank made......




Scott (blue painter tape to seal the end) B


----------



## Nikitas (Jan 4, 2014)

Give Fred a PM PTownsubbie he makes the block molds.....I can make them but fred has them ready to go....He makes the molds and I make tools...


----------



## mvande21 (Jan 4, 2014)

I reverse make a mold out of wood, then buy 5 tubes of silicone and make your own.  Total price for the project is less than $15.  You have to make sure the silicone is to the right specifications for using resin.  There is a tutorial in the library on here I believe.


----------



## BSea (Jan 4, 2014)

Buy a cutting board & make your own flat molds.  Quick & cheap.  Just make sure it's the milky white variety.  I'm not real sure what it's made from, but Wally World hhas them for about $10.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jan 4, 2014)

The white milky ones are made from polyethylene.  If you have a Sams membership, they have a 15"x20"x1/2" cutting board in this material for $10.  Not sure what size the Wally World ones are so it might be worth comparing.  If you go this route, make sure it is the milk jug looking material and that you can scratch it with your fingernail.  The other type of white plastic cutting boards are made from nylon and the resin will stick pretty easily.

I have a cut list/tutorial on my website on making them.  You can find it here:  TurnTex Woodworks - TurnTex Woodworks Penturning Resources

Or buy molds already made from Fred as mentioned above if you don't want to mess with it!  Then again, if you are only using PR, the suggestion from Scott above to use PVC pipe is great as well.  If you decided to ever use Alumilite, don't use PVC.  Alumilite shrinks way less than PR and demolding it from a pvc pipe is difficult.


----------

